

VR Coaster: The Discoveries we made - qznc
http://www.vr-coaster.com/discoveries.php

======
ghubbard
Here are some videos of the system in use:
[http://youtu.be/vBmRb3EFYcQ?list=PLuHude3IzWSmoSgThHSbMYGjxP...](http://youtu.be/vBmRb3EFYcQ?list=PLuHude3IzWSmoSgThHSbMYGjxPdQMi7_j)

------
iandanforth
I bet park owners are drooling over this technology. All the old rides are new
again and you can run multiple experiences simultaneously on the same ride?
Sounds like profit to me!

~~~
LanceH
The coaster doesn't even need to be that good, really, especially if you add
in that gamepad they mentioned last. Then it would be all about the length of
time on the coaster over sheer thrill/vertigo.

------
mentos
I really liked the idea that if you can subtly rotate the player you can use
breaking forces to simulate acceleration.

I imagine an entire roller coaster hooked to the same simulation so that you
can all participate in firing cannons with your head to defeat a monster and
earn a top score.

------
nodesocket
> The gateway did not receive a timely response from the upstream server or
> application.

:(

~~~
qznc
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%3...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Awww.vr-
coaster.com%2Fdiscoveries.php)

------
nnnnni
That is insanely cool... which means that the amusement park owners will want
to shut this thing down =-(

Being a life-long rollercoaster enthusiast, I would love to try this thing!

~~~
carlosdp
On the contrary, they will be clamoring over this. It's a really cheap way to
create entirely new rides out of old ones.

~~~
nnnnni
Let's hope so!

------
johnm1019
Hopefully these guys will soon be picked up by a ride development company or
integrated into Disney so we can see this on a real ride very soon! This is
great work!

